# Anyone been to Memphis?



## 1927 (Jul 22, 2007)

Going down to Vegas and on to California in November. As we have to chahge planes at memphis we are gonn apop off for the weekend. Any advice on what to see and more importantly will we need a car, can we do it on public transport, should we stay downtown or out near Graceland or the airport. Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 22, 2007)

Stay in town. Good bars etc to be had for a night or so & Graceland's quite a way out with fuck all else around it.
Sun Studio's is a must and it's actually nicely done & not busy -  I was their on me tod when I visited .
Dunno about public transport - I had a car. It's not a huge place though, so taxi's would probably be managable.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jul 23, 2007)

Sun Studio is only a short taxi ride from center of town , in fact I think you go past it on the way to Graceland , the area around Gracelands is just a suburban sprawl nothing interesting at all from memeory.
Stay as close to Beale St. as you can , the music bars are excellent , great Blues and Soul and don`t forget to try the ribs  .


----------



## Spion (Jul 23, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Stay in town. Good bars etc to be had for a night or so & Graceland's quite a way out with fuck all else around it.
> Sun Studio's is a must and it's actually nicely done & not busy -  I was their on me tod when I visited .
> Dunno about public transport - I had a car. It's not a huge place though, so taxi's would probably be managable.


 taxis seem to cost a lot in the US and rental cars are cheap. pends how far you'd have to travel tho, eh?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 23, 2007)

Can anyone reccomend a reasonable price hotel in Memphis? I can only find rooms well over £100 a night or complete shit holes(according to tripadvisor) any experiences out there?


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 25, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> taxis seem to cost a lot in the US



No they don't. 
They're general cheap as fuck dollar to mile. You can do Midtown to Brooklyn for about a tenner for example


----------



## Spion (Jul 26, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> No they don't.
> They're general cheap as fuck dollar to mile. You can do Midtown to Brooklyn for about a tenner for example


 which is what - about 1/4 to 1/2 what you could rent a car for all day?


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 26, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> which is what - about 1/4 to 1/2 what you could rent a car for all day?



Well, it's about $60 p/d average plus your credit card deposit & the hassle of picking it up & returning it etc.... but that's still cheap if you are to do a lot of running around and want to be responsible of a car for a day & with all those nice bars to explore, you'd probably end up having to get a cab at some point anyway  
Anyway...


----------



## 1927 (Jul 28, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> which is what - about 1/4 to 1/2 what you could rent a car for all day?



Have you ever tried to park a car in a US city,$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!


----------



## Spion (Jul 29, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> Have you ever tried to park a car in a US city,$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!


Yes, and they vary a lot. Pends how much space there is. Parking in Boston is is a different proposition from parking in LA. But then, as long as you don't have to go right into city centres, then there's usually plenty of places to park, much more so than the UK


----------



## hendo (Aug 1, 2007)

Spion's right - a car in the US is perfectly manageable, and in some places essential, but I wouldn't bother in NY and LA.

If you're only there for a couple of days I wouldn't bother getting a car in memphis, as the city has a nice tram system and taxis are cheap.

Don't miss Graceland, you'll love Beale Street as has been mentioned, and Sun City Studios are fabulous.

There's also a nice museum which is surpisingly interesting and even has a paddle steamer built into a wall.

The local zoo is rated as amongst the best in the States. 

I envy you!

On places to stay I'd advise spending the money, since Memphis gets very quiet in the evenings just out of town and it can be violent.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 2, 2007)

You should do all the things mentioned in I'm considering a move to Memphis by The Colorblind James Experience.

In fact, that idea has probably already been used as the basis of a show by a lazy comedian.

And you're unlikely to be able to shake Gus Cannon's hand, he's been dead since 1979.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 2, 2007)

hendo said:
			
		

> Spion's right - a car in the US is perfectly manageable, and in some places essential, but I wouldn't bother in NY and LA.
> 
> If you're only there for a couple of days I wouldn't bother getting a car in memphis, as the city has a nice tram system and taxis are cheap.
> 
> ...



I paid the money!

As far as a car goes I can get a small compact for two days for cheaper than the taxi fare from the airport and back!!


----------



## 1927 (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm really regretting jumoping off in Memphis for the weekend! 

I shopuld have booked a week 

definitely coming back here next year for longer the place is awesome and nothing like the tacky chocolate box homage to Elvis that I had imagined!

See  y'all


----------

